# How can I copy a CD?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

If my computer has only one CD/DVD player, how can I copy a CD? 
I have Windows 10.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jeffery said:


> If my computer has only one CD/DVD player, how can I copy a CD?
> I have Windows 10.


Does the CD contain music or data?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Is this a commercial protected cd or one you made yourself? You would first have to defeat any protections to copy first kind. Second is easy, just find copy/duplicate option in your burner software. It copies to hard drive, then tells you to remove original, and insert a blank. It then burns to the blank. You need enough space on your hard drive to do this.

I've not tried to use it, but think win10 has a very basic burner program in it, just not necessarily easy to get to it or use it. Think if its available will show on Explorer ribbon. Here are some other freeware options:
http://windowsreport.com/free-burning-software-windows-10/

Be careful with any third party freeware that whoever packages it didnt add some junkware nasties along with the actual program. Especially look out for installers trying to give you "open candy" similar carp. Remember that your mother told you never to accept candy from strangers. Pay close attention during the install to what you are agreeing to. Cause lot freeware anymore isnt so free.....

I used to use one called Silent Night on windows long time ago. But looked and free version is gone. Also hasnt been updated in ten years and website looks partially hijacked. So wouldnt recommend it anymore, Too bad, it was very small and worked great for what I needed. You didnt even install it, was just an exe file so no registery entries.

Ok, here is webpage with last free Silent Night Microburner: http://www.ghacks.net/2005/11/06/freeware-cd-dvd-burner/ Ghacks.net offering last free version on their own server. Click the blue microburner.zip link. Last updated 2007 so may or may not work well on win10. Clean version. So you might give it a try to see if it will do what you want.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use Windows Media Player but it came with Win 8 which I then upgraded to 10. It's easy in that you put the CD in, push "burn" and it then prompts you when to put the blank disk in. 
It works whether the CD is homemade or commercial.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I use a product called CloneDVD2. It will copy any CD or DVD, sector by sector, regardless of format or copy protection. It's never failed me yet, but it's a commercial product that you have to pay for.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, I tried the above version of Silent Night and it is not the portable version. It installs and has nag screen though most stuff works. And if I had read whole page, it works long as you care to evaluate it, just has that nag screen plus few options are disabled.

This is supposed to be the older smaller portable version that you can run off usb drive or something should you want. http://www.afterdawn.com/software/cd_dvd/cd_ripping/silentnight_micro_cd_burner.cfm But I havent tried it yet and probably wont. Afterdawn.com is reputable and this wont have nasties.


Yes you need special software to deal with protected cds or dvds. Lot free tools to rip music cds and convert them to mp3.

Movies are better protected and some go to great lengths to prevent digital copying. Usually with intentional errors built into the dvd that the player skips but that copying software stumbles on. Usually if you want to copy them, find a paid software that updates frequently to handle latest and greatest protection schemes. Or just play the movie on high resolution tv and use good digital video camera focussed on the screen. LOL


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

It is a music CD that I made years ago on a different computer. 
I think I will download and try the Windows Media Player. I assume it is free.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Good luck with media player. I think there is a media player classic you can download and use on win10. I didnt know it had burn function included. Never used it. Always used VLC as media player on windows. It already had codecs built in to watch most kinds video files, so no chasing them down like for the built in windows media player. Plus it was just superior software.

I exerimented some more with the demo version of silent night. It all works just makes you wait before it lets you do anything while showing you the nag screen. But doesnt expire and if you only use it occasionally, not that big of a hassle. To copy a cd/dvd on computer with one burner, it first converts contents to an iso file, then tells you to put in blank cd/dvd and it burns the iso to that. Any of these burner programs will do similar I think and you will need space enough on hard drive for it to temporarily create the iso file.

Oh and I am not sure what is up with that Afterdawn.com download of older v.5 of Silent NIght. It was supposed to be the portable v5 of Silent Night burner. But instead it was some downloader from TwoCows, despite it was the size of the actual program it supposedly downloads??? Well forget that, if its portable version, it doesnt need a downloader/installer. There is nothing to install. So I assume it isnt. I googled and nope, seems the old portable version five nowhere to be found. I found a Russian hacker site that supposedly had copy of old portable version, but that isnt exactly the height of security...

I probably have a copy burned to cd or on floppy (yes it would fit on a floppy) but this was from win98 era so its probably even older version. I remember I wasnt going to buy Nero or one of the other bloatware burner programs. Yep my first cd burner back in win98. Really havent used windows much since then except to occasionally run few offline programs.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

My only advice is that once you have a method down, take good notes and save them. I have never had two computers that used the same procedure. And make sure that what you copied plays on whatever you want it to play on.


----------

